
Drone tour of Apple “Spaceship” campus construction progress - ck2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8onw-9psueE
======
ck2
I know I think strangely but when I see this, after getting over being so very
impressed, I cannot help but then think of how it is being funded via millions
of dollars extracted from vastly underpaid Chinese workers and then vastly
overpriced products sold to gullible 1st world consumers.

Granted no-one has to work and no-one has to buy and I don't have answers but
still, something is wrong with the process.

